# Ball Pythons > BP Breeding >  Hatchling - Can I try feeding before first shed?

## JohnNJ

I have my first hatchlings coming out of their eggs. Can I offer food before their first shed?

How long does it typically take for the first shed?

Thanks

----------


## Don

I'd wait.  The first shed should happen in around a week.  What I usually do is keep them in the incubator until that first shed, then move them to the baby racks.  That way, they fall right into my next feeding schedule.  Don't be surprised if they don't eat for a few weeks after the first shed.  I've got a few that took over 30 days this year.

----------

_sookieball_ (08-13-2012)

----------


## Freakie_frog

Yea you can try.. try being the key word there..

----------


## snakesRkewl

We've had several eat before first shed this year and last year.
You can try, but I wouldn't continue to try if it doesn't eat right away, waiting till after shed is then probably best.

----------


## Brandon Osborne

In my experience, feeding before the first shed can make it easier to get them established. I try to feed every new hatchling before their first shed. In many cases I feed the day they hatch.

----------

_Don_ (08-13-2012)

----------


## WingedWolfPsion

I've had one or two take a meal if they MISS their first shed, but apart from that?   Not really.  They are good to go within 2 or 3 days of their first shed, though.

On the other hand, if you leave them alone for a week after their first shed, 95% of them will snap the food right up.  It depends on how much 'fiddling' you want to do, lol.

----------


## Don

> In my experience, feeding before the first shed can make it easier to get them established. I try to feed every new hatchling before their first shed. In many cases I feed the day they hatch.


Good to know.  I've never even attempted.  I guess I just believed the lore that you have to wait until after the first shed.

----------


## JohnNJ

Thanks for the replies.

I wanted to confirm that it's not harmful to feed right away. I guess I'll play it by ear.

----------


## joebad976

If they are small 50g or less I would try anything bigger than that they should be fine for a week or two before they shed. I guess there is no harm in trying and who knows what they do in the wild once they hatch. I know they are not sitting on wet paper towels. :Wink:

----------


## Stewart_Reptiles

Yes you can however it's not necessary if they have absorbed their yolk.

They shed within 10 days on average.

----------

